# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  التقديم التحليلي لمباراة :  الزعيـــم  vs  هلال  كادوقلي .. الدوري الممتاز 2011 الدورة الثانية ..

## سيدو

*

 
 احباء مريخاب اونلاين


التقديم التحليلي لمباريات 










مبــــــاراة فريقـــــــــــــي






  

هلال كادوقلي × المــــــريخ
دوري الممتاز 2011 دورته الثانية
الخميس الموافق 2011/10/13
الساعة 4:45 عصراً
استاد كادوقلـــــــي



فمرحبا بكم بيننا






  






  



 هلال كادوقلي 












هلال كادوقلي 

 هو نادي كرة قدم سوداني وهو نادي أساسي في السودان.



تاهل الي الدوري الممتاز في السودان عام 2007م لاول مرة في تاريخة وهو من اندية الوسط في السودان






 تشكيلة الفريق

 ؟؟؟







 

 المريخ

 


يختتم فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم إعداده لمباراته أمام هلال كادوقلي عصر غد الخميس على ملعب مدينة كادوقلي ضمن مواجهات الجولة ال22 للدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية وكان الفريق قدأدي تدريبه الرئيسي أمس وسط إهتمام كبير من قاعدته وشهد المران عودة دوليو لمنتخب الوطني بعد فراغهم من مباراة المنتخب الوطني الأول أمام نظيره الغاني و ركز البدري علي تدريبات السرعة والتهديف واللمسة الواحدة واجري في ختام المران تقسيمة في وسط الملعب بين منتخبي العجب وكلتشي انتهت بجملة من الاهداف. 


.وأعرب المدرب حسام البدري عن
 أمله في مواصلة فريقه للإنتصارات واصفا المباراة بالصعبة لكونها تجئ بعد فترة توقف لمنافسة إلا أنه عاد وأكد أن فريقه إستفاد كثيرا من المعسكر التحضيري الذي أقيم العاصمة المصرية القاهرة ممؤملا أن يجني الأحمر ثمار المعسكر في المباريات المتبقية من المنافسة وأبدي البدري إحترامه لفرقة هلال كادوقلي مبينا أن أنديةالولايات دائما ما تكون شرسة على أرضها مضيفا أن أسود الجبال أظهرت تطورا واضحا في ستواها وأثني على المدرب أيمن اليماني ذاكرا أن بصمات مواطنه وضحت في فترة وجيزة متوقعاأن تكون المباراة في غاية القوة والإثارة مؤكدا قدرة فريقه على العودة بالنقاط والإبتعاد بالصدارة لافتا لتميز العناصر التي يضمها الفريق وقدرتهم على أحداث الفارق في أصعب المواقف ودلل بالتفوق الكبير على كل أندية الممتاز في الدور الأول وحصد العلامة الكاملة في نقاط الولايات وشدد المصري على مضاعفة المجهود وإحترام المنافس ورأي أن الأمتار الآخيرة تتطلب الحذر واليقظة ، معتبرا أن فريقه قريب للغاية من الظفر باللقب مبينا أنه يحتاج للفوز في أربع مباريات فقط من أصل خمسة متبقية ورأي البدري أن الفوز على أسود الجبال يمثل دفعة معنوية كبيرة ويقربهم أكثر





  

تشكيلة المريخ :

يسن
الزومة ، نجم الدين ، باسكال ، بله
وارغو ، الباشا ، سعيد، قلق
اديكو ، ساكواها






  

القنـــــــــــوات الناقلــــــة 
 




  

 البث المباشر لقناة 

قوون 
 الفضائية
 
http://goansport.tv/goan.html







  

الاذاعة الرياضية 104

http://listentosudan.com/sudasite/%D...sudan-com.html



 تحياتي للجميع وتحيات 
لجنة النقل المباشر 

*

----------


## سيدو

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
*

----------


## zahababeker

*بالتوفيق يارب ولك الله يا احمر . وتسلم سيدو 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مشكور الاخ سيدو علي التقديم الجميل والاستديو الانيق
*

----------


## عبدالعظيم الريح محمد برير

*بسم اله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على المصطفى(صلعم)
اخوتى اتمنى من الله التوفيق 
مع وصيتى لللعيبه بان اى دقيقه من اى مباراه متبقيه هى فى حد ذاتها بطوله فارجو اللعب بتركيز واستغلال اى نصف فرصه تتاح ناهيك عن الفرصه الكامله 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*نرجو التوفيق للمريخ بنصر مؤذر بأذن الله تعالي
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*باللتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بالتوفيق   للزعيم  أينما   حل
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*موفقين بإذن واحد أحد
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اللهم انصر المريخ فى البر والبحر ...
اكفه شرور العوارض وخباثة الجلافيط ..
*

----------


## shdaad

*محمد جعفر قريش مش  طلع بيان اعلن فيه مقاطعة المريخ للاذاعة  الرياضية اها اها 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ولكم اعضاء النقل المباشر

*

----------


## ابو تولا

*باذن الله النصر حليف المريخ ,,
*

----------


## مناوي

*بالتوفييييييق للزعيم ...
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*مشكورين شباب علي المرور الطيب والجميل وتمنياتنا للزعيم بنصر مؤزر اليوم
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بالتوفيق للمريخ ...بعد مقاطعة كتلة الممتاز هل الكورة منقولة ام لا ؟
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أصدرت كتلة الممتاز بياناً ساخناً أمس الأول ذكرت فيه أنها لن تسمح ببث المباريات المقبلة ما لم تتسلم مستحقاتها وأنها ستتخذ خطوات تصعيدية أخرى في إطار القانون لحفظ حقوق الأندية

صحيفة الصدى
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بسبب قرار كتلة الممتاز ..مباراة المريخ وهلال كادقلى مهدده بعدم البث ..وسكرتير الاتحاد يوكد اجتماعه مع اندية الممتاز





الأربعاء, 12 أكتوبر 2011 18:57

يعقد الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً في الثانية من ظهر الخميس مع كتلة الممتاز من اجل التفاكر حول المشاكل التي تواجه الكتلة ومناقشة قرار الكتلة برفضها لبث القناة الراعية لمباريات الممتاز ،وأكد سكرتير الاتحاد انه علاقتهم متميزة جداً مع كتلة الممتاز وجميع الأندية وان ماحدث يعتبر سوء تفاهم فقط وأنهم قادرين على إزالته وسيكون اجتماع اليوم حاسماً لكل القضايا العالقة ،مؤكداً أن الاتحاد حريص جداً على المحافظة على العلاقة القوية التي تربطه مع أنديته ولاتوجد أزمة بينهما وان البعض يحاول أن يؤجج صراع ومعركة من غير معترك وأنهم يؤكدوا أن المنافسة ستسير على مايرام وستعود الأمور لطبيعتها وتواصل القناة نقلها للمباريات وعلى الجمهور أن لايقلق وأشار السكرتير على حرصهم الشديد لبث المباريات حتى يتابع الجميع المنافسة وحرصهم أكثر على بث مباراة اليوم بين الهلال كادوقلي والمريخ حتى نثبت للجميع أن كادوقلي مدينة انه وتعيش في كامل استقرارها مثل ما أثبتنا من قبل في مباراة هلال كادوقلي والخرطوم

(المصدر سودانا فوق ههههههه الجماعة ديل خوفونا)


*

----------


## سيدو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بسبب قرار كتلة الممتاز ..مباراة المريخ وهلال كادقلى مهدده بعدم البث ..وسكرتير الاتحاد يوكد اجتماعه مع اندية الممتاز






الأربعاء, 12 أكتوبر 2011 18:57

يعقد الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً في الثانية من ظهر الخميس مع كتلة الممتاز من اجل التفاكر حول المشاكل التي تواجه الكتلة ومناقشة قرار الكتلة برفضها لبث القناة الراعية لمباريات الممتاز ،وأكد سكرتير الاتحاد انه علاقتهم متميزة جداً مع كتلة الممتاز وجميع الأندية وان ماحدث يعتبر سوء تفاهم فقط وأنهم قادرين على إزالته وسيكون اجتماع اليوم حاسماً لكل القضايا العالقة ،مؤكداً أن الاتحاد حريص جداً على المحافظة على العلاقة القوية التي تربطه مع أنديته ولاتوجد أزمة بينهما وان البعض يحاول أن يؤجج صراع ومعركة من غير معترك وأنهم يؤكدوا أن المنافسة ستسير على مايرام وستعود الأمور لطبيعتها وتواصل القناة نقلها للمباريات وعلى الجمهور أن لايقلق وأشار السكرتير على حرصهم الشديد لبث المباريات حتى يتابع الجميع المنافسة وحرصهم أكثر على بث مباراة اليوم بين الهلال كادوقلي والمريخ حتى نثبت للجميع أن كادوقلي مدينة انه وتعيش في كامل استقرارها مثل ما أثبتنا من قبل في مباراة هلال كادوقلي والخرطوم

(المصدر سودانا فوق ههههههه الجماعة ديل خوفونا)






خبر 

اكملت قناة قوون كافة الترتيبات لنقل لقاء اليوم من كادوقلي وسوف تكون نقل حي وبث مباشر انشاء الله
*

----------

